# Odd behavior for pregnant doe.



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

So dixie is being overly affectionate today. Shes also smelling everywhere which is wierd for her. Shes chattering to her tummy lickin her udder and cooch pawing the ground. Ive thought she had at least two weeks left but could she be ready soon?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She is nesting. I bet you'll have kids today.:dance:


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Aw thats awesome  i hope its soon i thought it was odd behavior! Il deff have to keep a good eye on her all day and through the night eep so excited


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, she is preparing. 

Happy kidding


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Yay  i also couldnt get the babies to move for me is this because theyre getting ready as well?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, babies often quit moving when the doe goes into early labor.


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh goatness! This thread makes me extra nervous! My doe, Madam, is due anytime now and I find myself watching and checking her rear 'areas of interest' (udder, ligs, goopy pooch) for signs.

She's grumpy in the early AM and refuses to let her rear-end face me - so we dance in a circle for a minute and I give up :doh:

It's those subtle differences in appearances, or not, that allow me to be at work with ease, rather than keyed up and worried...for now. I think I may take the day off if she starts labor. I think I should let my boss know not to expect me one day soon :thumbup:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How exciting, you will be having babies soon.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

I checked my doe at four and she was pawing at the ground and then at nine WAHM babies now the baby is a month old


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Keep us posted


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy kidding!!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow yay you guys have got me going crazy now! Ive been sitting out with her all day. Shes been up and down pawing smelling licking,but no amber goo or anything yet. Her ligments are gone so im ready


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

My Dixie is due today, no signs as of yet. She had some discharge yesterday but none today. She is eating really good. I hope she delivers tomorrow during the day. It's suppose to be in the 50's tonight and I would hate for her to deliver when it is that cool outside. Here is a picture of her today.
















What do y'all think? Does she look ready?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ummm, since when is temps in the 50's 'cool'? Sounds pretty darned warm to me unless you had gale force winds to contend with.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

she looks ready to me!!!


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I live in south Texas. 50's in May is pretty darn cool! Lol it was 96 2 days ago. Today it was high of 82. Tomorrow who knows! Like they say if you don't like the weather in Texas wait a minuet and it will change! Lol


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

She sure does I just gave her some fore Alfalfa and some grain. She is in our front yard area with 2 yearlings mini Nubians and 2 Nigerian Dwarf doelings. I didn't want to leave her in the main pen with the other does. We don't have our barn up yet and it may be awhile since my husband is out of a job. We have most of the parts but it will take some concrete work to get it done. Will she be ok out there in the 50's , or I should say will the kids be ok in 50 degrees if born tonight? She isn't in labor yet so I don't think she will deliver tonight but she has had several kid dings before so it shouldn't take too long. This will be my first kidding. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Hell, I wish it had been 50 here yesterday. I had 8 kids born yesterday in 30 something temps, 20 something wind chill, and 65 mph cold wind blowing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

50 degree's and wet can be dangerous when born, especially if the wind comes up.
I would check on her throughout the night.

Can you make a temporary pen/shelter for her? Or make a spot in the garage ect?


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Yep, I can do that. I am watching her really close. Still no signs of labor.. I think I will put her in the garage tonight if she hasn't delivered before we go to bed. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

MsCamp boy I am sure glad I don't live in your cold weather. I was born and raised here in Texas. We lived in North Carilina a couple of years


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry MsScamp for some reason that last post posted itself. We had really cold weather when I lived in NC and it was a really cold winter our first year there. It's in the 80's today but still going to be in the 50's tonight. So the garage will be her bed tonight. Should I leave another goat in with her so she doesn't get lonely?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No problem. In 50 degree weather, I wouldn't bother with putting her in the garage. That is well above freezing, and she will be fine in the pen or kidding pen.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Still no baby. How long can she go over her due date? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Dixie is in labor, just laying down, refusing to eat and that's not like her. She loves her food.







I bet we have a new kid soon. She is really quiet.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How exciting! Keep us posted! And good luck


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Yay  keep us posted congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Still waiting

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is she pushing hard in that photo? It looks like it. If you don't have kids on the ground within 20 minutes of her pushing like that I would go in and check - they could be mal-presenting.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

p.s. I'm in love with your fences


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Not pushing hard 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Here she is now...she doesn't seem to be pushing. 








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Can you feel if anything is stuck? She sure is a pretty girl.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

She is eating so I got thus picture.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh I would say she was just trying to get comfortable. I don't think you are going to have babies today. She has a lot of filling to go still. :-D


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I will wait awhile to go in, her water hasn't broke and only a small amt of goo. She is occasionally pushing slightly but not very hard. I will keep watching and checking on her every few minutes. I think she is in early Lanier. Once she is in transition it will be obvious. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Sweet goats what do you mean by she has a lot of filling to go still? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

No babies yet. How long can they go past their due date?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

I think sweetgoats means her udder could 'fill' more. The skin gets really taut and shiny (from what I've seen in other laboring goats' pics).


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok, thanks. She isn't in labor. I guess I thought she was because she was acting different. Her udder looks larger today but she isn't in labor. How long can they go over their due date? She is 4 days over her due date. Then again I had her in the pen with the buck for 3'days. I saw them breed on the first day and didn't see them breed again so maybe she really isn't that overdue. I will keep y'all posted on her.n


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

COME ON YOU DARN GOAT!!!!!!!!!!! you are now making me go insane just please have those babies. im so excited that when u said you thought she was in labor i almost peed


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I was too, but no signs at all. I fussed at her today and told her to hurry up. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Here is her udder today
View attachment 66841


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pic isn't working


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Will try again








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Yippee it worked this time!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes you did, good work. :stars:

She looks good, nice doe from what I can tell.:thumb:

Her udder is getting full, but not super tight and she looks like she is dropping and getting loose, poofy vulva, she is getting closer.
She looks really posty. It should be soon.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Born at 12:30 pm
This is the boy

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

The little girl.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Aaaw! They are so cute!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Aw they are addorable  congratulations


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I am so excited!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I have A weak kid I milked the mom but the kid would only suck a few times and didn't get much colostrum. Any other suggestions?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Try to put molasses on the nipple of the bottle,it will make him want it more. You can also give some molasses water to him i looked it up and its ok. Nutridrench should also help if you havent already tried it. If all else fails tube feeding is your last option. I am not qualified in tube feeding though so youl have to ask someone more experienced


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I rub molasses under there tongue to perk them up some. Hopefully that could help. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is the temp?


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Temp is normal. I tube fed him after doing some research and will do it every 4 hrs. I milked mom and got colostrum and gave that to him. They have a YouTube video on tube feeding, actually they had a few so I watched all of them. I will give him some molasses too and see if that helps. And I gave Nutridrench. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give a Bo-se shot.

Nutradrench


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

How is the weakling doing now? Hope all is well


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

The little boy died after 24 hours. ( he was weak from the very beginning. But his sister is doing great. Here is a picture of her at 1 week old








Here is mamma and kid








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm sorry the little buck didn't make it, but that little girl is absolutely adorable.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks, I do believe I am going to keep her


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats...she is a cutie


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks here is her pic I took yesterday, she is 1 week old








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks good!


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

She is doing good. Even trying to copy her mom and nibbling on hay


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------

